# Firefox Hogs Processor Time.



## mosaix (Feb 24, 2014)

I had some kind of virus on my system a few days back. My firewall was being turned off. I'd turn it on again but then it would turn off again. 

Anyway, I managed to fix that but there were some odd things happening. Malwarebytes identified 21 items to quarantine and everything seemed fine.

But now after having Firefox open for about half an hour the machine slowly grinds to a halt. Task manager shows Firefox hogging 100% of processor cycles. I unload Firefiox and reload it and every thing's fine for about half an hour then it slows right down again.

Anybody else had this?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 24, 2014)

FF has always been a resource hog (as is chrome) but especially has problems handling Adobe Flash. It might be worth uninstalling Flash and see if that helps?

If you continue to have problems with Firefox, it might be worth testing out Seamonkey, which is also Mozilla, but without the bloat IMO:
SeaMonkey: Download & Releases


----------



## Westie (Mar 8, 2014)

The other thing that springs to mind is the plugins that you have probably loaded if you use firefox all the time.

Some of the malware may have downloaded plugins that do everything with the browser from showing tailored adverts to redirecting your search criteria through their own search engines.  Maybe one of these is causing firefox to slow down, or an existing plugin is damaged and "leaking"


----------



## mosaix (Mar 11, 2014)

Westie said:


> The other thing that springs to mind is the plugins that you have probably loaded if you use firefox all the time.
> 
> Some of the malware may have downloaded plugins that do everything with the browser from showing tailored adverts to redirecting your search criteria through their own search engines.  Maybe one of these is causing firefox to slow down, or an existing plugin is damaged and "leaking"



Sorry, Westie, only just seen your reply.

I disabled all my plugins (addons) a few days ago and I'm re-enabling them one at a time. 

Firefox is much, much faster without them. So far I've re-enabled AddBlockPlus and Ghostery without any deterioration. 

I'll update this thread again when I've further news.


----------

